# Who and what won the Open ABA on Oconee today?



## basstrkr (Mar 14, 2020)

Weight?


----------



## BASS1FUN (Mar 14, 2020)

It should be up by Wednesday on the website hopefully, I was going to fish it but still undecided on fishing ABA this year if I do it will be Alabama North Division


----------



## BASS1FUN (Mar 17, 2020)

KIM CARVER 20.62lbs


----------



## LTZ25 (Apr 14, 2020)

He's good .


----------

